# antec vp450p vs. corsair cx430 v2



## ankush28 (Jun 20, 2013)

For my new rig I have one doubt about psu, cx430 v2 or antec vp450 both costing same at primeabgb.
Is there is any service centre of antec, corsair have on lamington road.
my preference
performence>reliability>RMA


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 20, 2013)

Visible advantages of CX 430

Cable length longer.
All sleeved cables.
Warranty easy to avail.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 20, 2013)

Performance wise, both are similar. reliability wise, corsair cx430v2 has been getting a few bad signs.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 20, 2013)

^^ yeah I am using cx430.
What kind of bad sign are there?

One more question GAMMA or SOURCE(non-elite)
source doesnt have front panel mashed so what is use of THAT TWO front intakes, so gamma would be better ? everything else is same. Lookwise gamma>source.
what your opinions

OK! guys so antec one is better then which one...
VP450 or VP450p and why?


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 20, 2013)

Antec VP450P


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 22, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> OK! guys so antec one is better then which one...
> VP450 or VP450p and why?



vp450p has active pfc whereas vp450 lacks it.


----------

